# I've just discovered something really weird!



## MikeG. (24 Sep 2008)

Hi,

I have just done something in the workshop that was really strange, and quite beautiful.

I am not going to tell you what happens, but try this yourselves.............

...............firstly, ebonise some oak with a mixture of vinegar and iron filings (the easiest way is to put some old wire wool in vinegar, and give it a really good shake......then leave it for a few days). Brush the mixture on, and a couple of minutes later your oak is really black. Amazing enough......

............then, leave your ebonised oak for a day or two, and it tends to go really grey/ brown and disappointing.

...........finally, brush on some Rustin's MDF sealer, and tell me what happens!! You will be amazed.

Unfortunately, the effect doesn't last............yet! There must be a way!!!

Mike


----------



## DaveL (25 Sep 2008)

Mike,

For those of us who don't have any Rustin's MDF sealer, how about posting a picture?

Pretty please :wink:


----------



## MikeG. (25 Sep 2008)

Dave,

I'll give it a few days first to see if anyone tries this for themselves. If I post a picture most people will think it has been photoshopped, it is just so vivid!

Mike


----------



## dicktimber (28 Sep 2008)

Using wire wool on oak for a natural finish is a no no in all the books I have read .......for the reason you describe, the wood turns black .
I have seen the results when a fine oak clock was rubbed down with wire wool, moisture introduced black streaks on the surface.

Mike


----------



## wizer (28 Sep 2008)

The suspense is literally killing me


----------



## MikeG. (28 Sep 2008)

Relax Tom!!


----------



## miles_hot (6 Nov 2008)

I Think you've either forgotten the thread or it's a wind up 

Miles


----------



## MikeG. (6 Nov 2008)

Sorry!!

Yes, I had forgotten it.

I'll tell you, rather than post a photo. The finish goes an intense deep bluey-purple colour for a short while, a really vivid shoking colour. Unfortunately, it doesn't last, and returns to black when completely dry.

Mike


----------



## joesoap (25 Nov 2008)

Mike Garnham":11l4agi3 said:


> Sorry!!
> 
> Yes, I had forgotten it.
> 
> ...



Oakay !


----------

